

AskNews: Seeking comments on an app to bring the "knob-style" feedback to the web - yellowbkpk

I just wrote a prototype for a "knob-style" immediate feedback system similar to what Nielson uses with small focus groups during major political speeches.<p>My goal is to try and get a small critical mass of users by tonight to use it during the VP presidential debate, polish it off and offer it to a larger audience for the last two presidential debates.<p>http://opinionslide.appspot.com/
======
breck
Cool. Off the top of my head:

Can you make it move faster in response to holding down the arrow keys?

Maybe do a gradient instead of just a plain bar? Like, red on the left and
green on the right?

I think vertical might work better than horizontal.

Maybe it should slowly return to the "resting" position. Otherwise

Ustream.tv has a feature you might want to look at called "Shout"....

~~~
breck
actually, ustream may have removed the shout feature, i don't see it anymore.

------
thorax
Yeah, I think it's important to have a gradient and maybe a big color block
showing the color of the current "feeling".

What I'd love to see is not just an up and down. I'd like to see a
"meaningless spin/rhetoric" side of the scale. Maybe it's just an extra button
you hold down when you think something is meaningless banter.

I mainly want this so politicians will see that spin measured and after a few
sessions of "99% spin" they'll work on getting their spin meters down into
reasonable levels.

Another thought is to have half of the audience do "agree/disagree" sliders
and the other half do "specific-answer/meaningless-spin". We need to call just
as much attention to the latter as we do the former.

------
jccovey
I like your enthusiasm about what is nothing more than a slider UI widget in
jQuery.

Keyboard support, so users can tab to it quickly and position the indicator
with the arrow keys (think about the HOME and END keys as well, for fast end-
to-end motion), is a must.

Good proof of concept of what could replace the standard row of 3-5 radio
buttons to capture how a user a feels.

~~~
yellowbkpk
I agree... the individual's contribution is nothing more than a jQuery slider,
but the data collected from multiple people could potentially be useful.

I thought about using 3-5 radio buttons, but it's a lot harder to click on the
little tiny radio buttons than it is to slide a slider.

------
LogicHoleFlaw
I see a slide, and a scale from 0 to 100, but what do the different values
mean?

~~~
yellowbkpk
I'm in the process of adding "WTF?" text right now, but the basic process is
that the user sets the dial to their overall sentiment about the subject at
any given moment. In the VP debate case: Do you like what the person on the
screen is saying? How they are acting? Their response to the question?

